# Should I get a Leupold fx-ii 4x33 or a Nikon Buckmaster 4x40



## bigtuna (Dec 3, 2008)

*Nikon or Leupold*​
Nikon Buckmasters 4x401578.95%Leupold FX-II 4x33421.05%


----------



## bigtuna (Dec 3, 2008)

I am looking for a rifle scope. I have settled on the fixed four.

I am shooting a new Marlin xl-7 in 30-06.

It is my first rifle and I have put a lot of research into a scope. I was just looking for oppinions. The Nikon is a decent option i like the 40mm objective and it is more affordable but I like the reliablity and quality of the leupold name.

I will be hunting deer in the oak and pine forests of South Carolina, and I shouldn't be taking shots over 175 yards or so.

I really Appreciate any info or feed back from you guys.

Thanks ,
Hite


----------



## bryan_huber (Aug 3, 2008)

the buckmasters because its a 40mm objective. itll have a larger view. have you looked at a monarch? also cabelas has a sale on vx3's and vx7's


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Every hunter in my group (8-10 guys) all use Leupolds.

Why just that Leupold?

I have them on a few of my rifles and have never had a problem.

Your scope is more important then your rifle.

Most rifles will never have a major problem, but have a scope fog on you or become un-sighted easily, and you'll regret it forever.

Always spend as much as you can on your scope and binocs.

.


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

dont waste your time on a fixed power. get a three to nine or something.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

Leupolds are better scopes than are the cheaper Nikons. I have a Buckmaster that came with a used gun I bought. It's an OK scope, but I wouldn't buy one new. You really do get what you pay for.


----------



## twopopper (Sep 24, 2006)

I have a Buckmaster 3-9X50 on my remington .270 It's the best scope I have ever owned.


----------



## mike landrich (Jul 5, 2008)

twopopper said:


> I have a Buckmaster 3-9X50 on my remington .270 It's the best scope I have ever owned.


To each their own. I prefer the Leupolds, but this proves that each shooter is different.

Bigtuna
Get to a store and look through a few different scopes. See what you like.


----------

